# Aristo GP-40



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

We acquired a GP-40 and it runs well on track power but when switched over to battery it run few feet and quits. Any idea how to fix this problem? We have battery powered layouts. Thanks


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Positive the battery is good? What control are you using?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike I am using the same battery and control as I use in all my battery cars. 18 volt Milwaukee batteries and train engineer..


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Remove dynamic brake cover to access switches. Turn off lights and smoke unit (if it had been on) and see if that makes a difference.

-Ted


----------

